# .iso dateien von freebsd



## Tim C. (12. Januar 2002)

moin also, da man freebsd im vergleich zu anderen linux(unix) distributionen mit vollem speed downloaden kann, hab ich einfach ma gemacht. so jetzt hab ich die .iso files auffer pladde. 

ABER:
mein nero mag die nicht brennen und cdrwin streikt auch. warum ? wie bekomm ich die nu auf cd und sind die dann auch bootfähig ??? hat da wer erfahrung mit gemacht ??? und wenn es doch mit nero bzw. cdrwin gehen sollte, dann möge man mir bidde vertellen wie


----------



## OliLang (12. Januar 2002)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir vor geraumer Zeit auch ne BSD Version runtergeladen im ISO Format, îch bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube ich habe die nachher mit WinImage (http://www.winimage.com) entpackt und dann auf CD-gebrannt, hinsichtlich der bootbarkeit, musst du dann halt schauen, ob irgend ne Bootstrap auf der CD ist, den du dan mithilfe von Nero, oder was auch immer brennen kannst. 

         Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
                   Oli


----------



## Tim C. (12. Januar 2002)

hat sich erledigt. hab die .iso in .raw umbenannt und mit winoncd gebrannt, ging auch und bootbar is die glaubich automatisch.


----------

